# attestation of mark statement for wes



## roypp (Apr 27, 2013)

Dear Friends,

I am just wondering has there anyone who did the attestation of Mark statement from University of Pune, India. I am an ex-student of UOP's Bachelor Degree, presently staying in UK. For applying Canada FSW application, I need to get the credential assessment from designated body in Canada. I choose WES. According to WES, I need to send the attestation copy (By Controller of Examination) of my Mark Statements in a sealed envelope to WES. I have called several times in University of Pune. But the official said they will not be able to send it in abroad. I have no other friends and relatives staying in PUNE, who can do this for me. I have been struggling lot in this matter.

On the above circumstances, I need the advice or help from the members of this forum. It would be really appreciated if anyone can help me in this regard.

THanks


----------



## pankajti (Jun 5, 2013)

*Hi*

ITs very late but I just curious if you could manage to get it done ?


----------



## emerald89 (Jan 22, 2014)

According to the rules they do not accept which is sent personally regardless of whether the envelope is sealed and signed. They only accept directly from the university. I do not understand the logic. How many universities from the third world countries will do that and mine is one of them. I am having difficulties how to send my first degree. Does the rule mean that if the university is not capable of sending the transcripts directly to the assessing body, for your case is WES, we are not even eligible to apply for the visa because we are coming from the university with unacceptable standard?


----------



## PCJ (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi Pankaj u said its late can you estimate any date by which all docs in the checklist shall be ready to sent to cic.
Any other expert feel free to share. Cuz I am going to receive the docs frm univ min after 2weeks and then i have to send to wes.
I am going to apply for mechanical engineer.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

emerald89 said:


> According to the rules they do not accept which is sent personally regardless of whether the envelope is sealed and signed. They only accept directly from the university. I do not understand the logic. How many universities from the third world countries will do that and mine is one of them.



The logic is that the transcript is never in the hands of the applicant so as to prevent tampering. If your university will not send it (how useless is a university that will not do this?) then your issue is with the university, not the Canadian government.


----------



## navasakarim (Jan 29, 2014)

colchar said:


> The logic is that the transcript is never in the hands of the applicant so as to prevent tampering. If your university will not send it (how useless is a university that will not do this?) then your issue is with the university, not the Canadian government.


For ECS the university should attest all transcripts and your pass certificate copies . The university should fill the details of the officer in WES form (registrar's signature,name,position) who signed the transcripts copies and that should be placed inside an envelop along with your attested transcripts and the envelop should be closed and sealed as well (just like university distributes question papers to colleges) and you can take tjhat sealed cover and sent to WES by youself through corier. If the form is not there then they will change the status to "Not Acceptable" ("Not Acceptable" : As per WES : The document received is not acceptable because it does not meet WES document requirements. You must resubmit the required document(s) as specified. Please review the document requirements for your country.). Pleas note that you have to write the REFERENCE number in front of the ENVELOP not in transcript copies or WES form.


----------



## besthar (Apr 29, 2013)

navasakarim said:


> For ECS the university should attest all transcripts and your pass certificate copies . The university should fill the details of the officer in WES form (registrar's signature,name,position) who signed the transcripts copies and that should be placed inside an envelop along with your attested transcripts and the envelop should be closed and sealed as well (just like university distributes question papers to colleges) and you can take tjhat sealed cover and sent to WES by youself through corier. If the form is not there then they will change the status to "Not Acceptable" ("Not Acceptable" : As per WES : The document received is not acceptable because it does not meet WES document requirements. You must resubmit the required document(s) as specified. Please review the document requirements for your country.). Pleas note that you have to write the REFERENCE number in front of the ENVELOP not in transcript copies or WES form.


Hi Friend, 

I have got all the attestations done from the university both for my Graduation and MBA. I have marked my reference number on the sealed envelope. University guys have sealed and cross signed the envelope.

But here's my worry, I have put the reference number on all the photocopies of my marksheets before I gave it to university officials for attestation (the reason being , I didnt want them to misplace my copies with that of others. I only hope they dont mark my status to unacceptable for this caution action of mine.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

*WES not accepting documents*



navasakarim said:


> For ECS the university should attest all transcripts and your pass certificate copies . The university should fill the details of the officer in WES form (registrar's signature,name,position) who signed the transcripts copies and that should be placed inside an envelop along with your attested transcripts and the envelop should be closed and sealed as well (just like university distributes question papers to colleges) and you can take tjhat sealed cover and sent to WES by youself through corier. If the form is not there then they will change the status to "Not Acceptable" ("Not Acceptable" : As per WES : The document received is not acceptable because it does not meet WES document requirements. You must resubmit the required document(s) as specified. Please review the document requirements for your country.). Pleas note that you have to write the REFERENCE number in front of the ENVELOP not in transcript copies or WES form.


My university has sent marksheets as per duly prescribed norms to WES, which was received on 23rd May. But despite this WES has sent me mails twice that the please resubmit marksheets without specifying the reasons. I have sent some harsh mails to them to specify the exact reason but despite that they have been sending the same generic mails twice. Calling them is a big challenge as lines are waiting for hours so don't know what is the exact problem. But what you have posted here gives me the impression that probably this is because the filled academic request form is not there. My university says that they have sent hundreds of packages so far without this form and they were all accepted so it seems WES might have become more strict with this issue now.


----------



## Rajgowda (Jul 27, 2013)

Same problem with me as well, As stated by member SSSAGI. I had sent my documents as requested by WES and same was acknowledge by WES "This is to advise you that WES has received all the documents required to prepare your evaluation report. The report is presently scheduled for completion on 06/03/2014." but to my surprise they mailed me on 06/03/2014 and requested the same Document again. I don't know what to do. If i approach my university again for the documents they will take atleast 2-3 weeks of time and by the time it reaches WES it will be too late I guess, As the occupation gets filled fast. 
Has anyone else faced same kind of problem from WES ????

Thanks,
Raj Gowda


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

Rajgowda said:


> Same problem with me as well, As stated by member SSSAGI. I had sent my documents as requested by WES and same was acknowledge by WES "This is to advise you that WES has received all the documents required to prepare your evaluation report. The report is presently scheduled for completion on 06/03/2014." but to my surprise they mailed me on 06/03/2014 and requested the same Document again. I don't know what to do. If i approach my university again for the documents they will take atleast 2-3 weeks of time and by the time it reaches WES it will be too late I guess, As the occupation gets filled fast.
> Has anyone else faced same kind of problem from WES ????
> 
> Thanks,
> Raj Gowda


I called them today and they told me that my parcel was already open when it was received by them so this is why they are repeatedly mentioning to resubmit. I don't know how it can be open before delivering as the courier company confirmed that they did not deliver any opened parcel. Certain parcels which are opened by customs normally have a tape which says opened by customs, which is not present on my parcel. Anyways, I have no option but to pay univ 5K to do the whole process again for the transcripts, which shall take 4 weeks atleast and then WES will take its own sweet time. Also my occupation is a high demand one so I have very little chances to get through, but have to keep hoping against hope


----------



## Rajgowda (Jul 27, 2013)

Again the same reply from WES by e-mail as stated to SSSAGI. 

Hi Raj,

Please note your envelope was received opened, please resubmit the required documents.

Best regards,
WES Customer Service

I don't understand how can my envelope be opened, before I mailed it was verified and also I had put the official sealed envelope in another envelope for more safety. 

Now I don't understand what to do ...

Thanks,
Raj Gowda


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

Rajgowda said:


> Again the same reply from WES by e-mail as stated to SSSAGI.
> 
> Hi Raj,
> 
> ...


Raj,

I see that u r in Bangalore too. Sent you a PM. Can you please reply?


----------



## mrsaurabhsharma (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi Friends ,

I am initiating the process to apply for PR visa under FSW program. I want some help from experienced people who have gone through this process or who has knowledge about the process.

1) I have done my 1) Masters of Science (M.S.C) in IT from Punjab Technical University and 2) Bachelors of Technology (B.Tech) in Mechanical & Automation from Guru Gobind Singh Indraprastha University, Delhi. 
So for getting my ECA I am aware that there are 3 (atleast) recognized institute that provides the same. Now they all require the attested copy stamped from University, for our degree certificate, mark sheet, etc. So, my question is:-
a)	What document exactly is needed from these Universities ?
b)	Do I need to get Transcripts from both these Universities?
c)	Does anyone have sample of the format in which it is needed from these universities?
Does anybody from any of these universities gone through the process recently can give me some idea on who to approach and how is the response etc from University (knowing well how these people work)?

2) Further, for our job experience details I understand they require detailed role and responsibilities from all the previous companies we have worked. Now last year I arranged all these documents for Australian PR,so will those documents work here ? or if anybody can provide me the sample of the letter needed for Canadian PR.I am still not sure in what format it is needed for Canadian PR.

Looking for some help from who has cleared the process in above cases. Thanks.


----------



## Rajgowda (Jul 27, 2013)

Good News from my side WES have evaluated my documents. I don't know what exactly worked in my case whether the complaint to BBB or replying to them using contact form. Initially they denied saying my envelope was received open, But somehow luckily they have evaluated my documents and I would be receiving my ECA from WES tomorrow. ;-)


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

Rajgowda said:


> Good News from my side WES have evaluated my documents. I don't know what exactly worked in my case whether the complaint to BBB or replying to them using contact form. Initially they denied saying my envelope was received open, But somehow luckily they have evaluated my documents and I would be receiving my ECA from WES tomorrow. ;-)


Congrats Raj. 
Sorry I did not get what is BBB here?


----------



## Rajgowda (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks SSSAGI. BBB stands for Better Business Bureaus they have tried and solved many cases with WES and many other business complaints. Worth trying !!!

So what happened to your WES report ??? Also had replied to your msg ...


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

Rajgowda said:


> Thanks SSSAGI. BBB stands for Better Business Bureaus they have tried and solved many cases with WES and many other business complaints. Worth trying !!!
> 
> So what happened to your WES report ??? Also had replied to your msg ...


Thanks Raj. AFter I wrote a lengthy mail to their mail id- contactca @ wes.org, they changed my appln status to Review in progress on Thursday EOD.
Meanwhile I have also raised a complaint with BBB yesterday, so lets see if things change now. 
By the way on what date did you compain to BBB as it seems they have now fasttracked your evaluation process?


P.S. Could not get your msg in my inbox? I wonder if you can send messages since you have only 4 posts on this forum. I'll PM you my contact no. as well.


----------



## sultanshah (Jun 2, 2013)

Rajgowda said:


> Thanks SSSAGI. BBB stands for Better Business Bureaus they have tried and solved many cases with WES and many other business complaints. Worth trying !!!
> 
> So what happened to your WES report ??? Also had replied to your msg ...


Hi Raj,

I congratulate you on your positive assessment.

Dear Raj I have done BSc Electrical Engineering. Please advise me you submitted only your higher education documents or you also submitted your secondary(intermediate) documents.

Regards


----------



## Rajgowda (Jul 27, 2013)

sultanshah said:


> Hi Raj,
> 
> I congratulate you on your positive assessment.
> 
> ...





Dear sultanshah,

You just need to submit your higher education documents (ie Bsc in your case, if that is last degree). 

Good luck with your WES ;-)

Thanks,
Raj


----------



## Rajgowda (Jul 27, 2013)

sssagi said:


> Thanks Raj. AFter I wrote a lengthy mail to their mail id- contactca @ wes.org, they changed my appln status to Review in progress on Thursday EOD.
> Meanwhile I have also raised a complaint with BBB yesterday, so lets see if things change now.
> By the way on what date did you compain to BBB as it seems they have now fasttracked your evaluation process?
> 
> ...





Hi sssagi, What happened to your WES report, did you receive it yet ??? If yes, Have you filled your application with CIC ????


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

Rajgowda said:


> Hi sssagi, What happened to your WES report, did you receive it yet ??? If yes, Have you filled your application with CIC ????


Raj,

Finally got WES report on 19th June. Rest all was ready and sent my app on 20th. How about you- have you filed?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

sultanshah said:


> Hi Raj,
> 
> I congratulate you on your positive assessment.
> 
> ...


I believe requirements for Pakistani applicants are different from Indian ones. Do verify from WES about docs for your country.


----------



## rahul243 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi All,

Is there anybody who got B.E./ B.Tech or other degree's certificates attested from Rajasthan University? I would like to know how to get the certificates/mark sheets attested from Rajasthan University, did you take the sealed envelope back or the University directly sent it to WES?

My main concern is that, does the University staff (especially in India) know how to deal with this whole process and do they realize how crucial this thing to us. As far as Rajasthan University is concerned I am really very warried about that.

Looking for some advice.

Thanks in advance,
Rahul.


----------



## kashifbari (Apr 22, 2010)

Can you guys help me that to have your education verified by WES do i need to send my Metric and intermdediate certifiates also or Bachelor Degree would be suffice?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

kashifbari said:


> Can you guys help me that to have your education verified by WES do i need to send my Metric and intermdediate certifiates also or Bachelor Degree would be suffice?


Please check the requirements for your country of education:
World Education Services - Required Documents


----------



## Rajgowda (Jul 27, 2013)

sssagi said:


> Raj,
> 
> Finally got WES report on 19th June. Rest all was ready and sent my app on 20th. How about you- have you filed?


Great news mate, Mine is a long story ;-) !!! I hope I'll get to fill this month. So have you got your file number from CIC ??? (moderated)
Thanks,
Raj


----------

